# I got my free TD iPod today



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Haha I so didn't expect them to actually send it, but now I have two iPod 512s, and now my fiancee gets one. Woot. Took them four weeks since I opened my account... I actually didn't plan on getting the extra iPod, I just saw the special the morning I was heading to TD. Tis all good  Now if only my BTO iBook would get here... 4 more days hee hee.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 14, 2005)

I wonder what the chances are that the iBook will get that long overdue update in the next four days..


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I've pondered about it... my finacee promises me everything will be ok, she has the regular iBook with stock 30GB and no bluetooth and she's fine... I'm getting mine with the 60GB HD and Bluetooth. I should trust my finacee right? Hmmmm.

But heed my words if the new iBook gets a 64MB video card, I will smack myself dearly...


----------



## Grunt (Jun 14, 2005)

dona83 said:


> But heed my words if the new iBook gets a 64MB video card, I will smack myself dearly...


That is, of course, one of the most widely rumoured updates (along with 512MB standard memory).


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Shoot the messenger.

For my sake i hope it's not true... haha...



Grunt said:


> That is, of course, one of the most widely rumoured updates (along with 512MB standard memory).


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

I just got my Ipod shuffle from the TD promo today as well. They took their sweet time getting it to me though. The funny thing is that they payed for Purolator to courier it to me instead of using the mail system.


----------



## Myradon (May 13, 2005)

hah Sir if I had a dollar for every day that I was waiting impaciently for my Ibook, I'd have thirty dollars today 

Congrats to everyoine who has a new Shuffle


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

jdurston said:


> I just got my Ipod shuffle from the TD promo today as well. They took their sweet time getting it to me though. The funny thing is that they payed for Purolator to courier it to me instead of using the mail system.


Yah I came home on Thursday to find a Purolator card, I thought my grad photos came or something... I went there today and the lady asked me what it was since she noticed a LOT of people receiving the same kind of package today... and I looked at it and I was like "whoa my iPod Shuffle actually came" haha.

And I ordered my iBook through an autorized dealer and they guaranteed it'd come in by Friday so


----------



## Grunt (Jun 14, 2005)

dona83 said:


> And I ordered my iBook through an autorized dealer and they guaranteed it'd come in by Friday so


Maybe they're waiting 'til Friday because they're silently shipping out updated iBooks which will be announced on Thursday, such that you'll be happy to be one of the first to get the update.


----------



## nino (May 29, 2005)

i guess no shuffle for long time existing customers.


----------



## mac-man6 (Oct 30, 2002)

I read the details, do they really automatically close down your other chequing account?

What do you have to agree to, to get the ipod?


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

I want a free Shuffle from TD Bank so I can sell it. TD's service has been extremely lacking to me.. so for that I am not pleased.. and why I demand that I get something free from them!

ahhhh screw it, I'll just go and set up a new bank account at the local Canadian Superstore. Gotta love free banking service.


----------



## anal-log (Feb 22, 2003)

nino said:


> i guess no shuffle for long time existing customers.


Not true. My friends wife who is long time customer phone their bank manager and said "Come on. We've been with the bank......... and that is how we get treated..etc. etc." Well the bank manager said "well okay just don't let anyone know".
Anyways they got one sent to them. I bet if you called your branch and persisted, you'd get one too. To bad i'm not with TD.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

mac-man6 said:


> I read the details, do they really automatically close down your other chequing account?
> 
> What do you have to agree to, to get the ipod?


You gotta get at least one automatic deposit or two automatic payments transfered to your new TD-CT account, and they'll close your old account, and that's it. I had my Canadian tax stuff transfered to TD so that qualified... also payroll from employers would qualify, as well as automatic withdrawls from phone, utilties, etc. Then after 6-8 weeks they close the account.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

*iBook*



Myradon said:


> hah Sir if I had a dollar for every day that I was waiting impaciently for my Ibook, I'd have thirty dollars today


Hey I called the store where I bought my BTO iBook, they said it's somewhere between Asia and Vancouver right now. I just ordered it 10 days ago.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Is this offer at TD still in effect?? I haven't seen any advertising for it - haven't looked really.

Do you get an iPod just for opening an account, or do you have to deposit a certain amount??

It's been at least 20 years since I had a TD account so I guess I'd be a new customer.

Margaret


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

dona83 said:


> You gotta get at least one automatic deposit or two automatic payments transfered to your new TD-CT account, and they'll close your old account, and that's it. I had my Canadian tax stuff transfered to TD so that qualified... also payroll from employers would qualify, as well as automatic withdrawls from phone, utilties, etc. Then after 6-8 weeks they close the account.


Just follow this. That's it.


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

I am happy for you Dona! It's always nice to get freebies. Especially a freebie that costs a pretty dime like that, and something we find useful and love.

I hope your husband enjoys your new Shuffle. Now if only a bank would offer a 256 MB video card or iSight. 

Now THAT is something I would really want.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Elias26 said:


> I hope your husband enjoys your new Shuffle.


Darn maybe I should indicate on my profile that I'm male lol, and that my fiancee's a female, which would make her my wife. 

I use dona because that's how most of my japanese and korean friends call my name, it's easier for them


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Hmm so if I understand it correctly, you have to open a checking account with automatic withdrawals and that qualifies you for the iPod shuffle?? Is that right??

But the quote above following my original question indicates that they then close the account - who closes the account? the bank?? Why would they do that??

confused, Margaret


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

winwintoo said:


> Hmm so if I understand it correctly, you have to open a checking account with automatic withdrawals and that qualifies you for the iPod shuffle?? Is that right??
> 
> But the quote above following my original question indicates that they then close the account - who closes the account? the bank?? Why would they do that??
> 
> confused, Margaret


Automatic withdrawl or automatic deposit (payroll, tax, etc.)

TD Canada Trust would close your old bank account because they want to be your main chequing account -- the iPod Shuffle is a thank you gift for choosing them.

These two things need to happen for you to get the free iPod.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you Dona - that makes sense.

I'll have to look into that.

Margaret


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

They (the bank) will also take care of transferring any automatic withdrawls/deposits already set up on the old account before they have it closed. And, you don't have to be opening a new account at the TD either. My wife had an old Bank of Montreal account she didn't use except for receiving her direct deposit for income tax refunds. The bank account had a total of $5 in it. She went to the TD and asked about the iPod offer. They told her they would close the BOM account, arrange to have the direct deposit moved to our already existing joint checking account at the branch, and she gets an iPod.

That was just last week so we are still waiting for the iPod to show up. . . then I won't have to share mine.


----------



## AntarcticConan (Jul 11, 2005)

*Keeping the Account*

Do they have any limits on how long you have to keep the account? Or could you not cancel as soon as you receive the free ipod?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Read the fine print


----------



## AntarcticConan (Jul 11, 2005)

*Fine Print*

That's the funny part, I've been trying to read the fine print but I can't find it. I assume they only show it after I've started the application. Any information on the fine print, or where to locate it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Sorry Dona, but you could understand why people would confuse you for being a female member on these forums because of the name.

And here I had planned on flirting with you... well, that's just dandy! Now who am I going to flirt with? Lars? MacDoc? ehMax? DberG? Pffft! I don't think so! hehe


----------

